# Found pigeons (well kinda) Help.



## Kally (Aug 12, 2005)

What Happened
I just moved into my new house and their were pegions living in the roof. When the guy who was building the roof came back to my house (because he had to fix something) he took 2 pegions out. Now i have the two pigeons on my sundeck in the back in a cardbord box with air holes. I dont know where their parents went... my dad threw the pigeon nest in the yard. My mom bought bird seeds for food and i put it in a small bowl... (about 1inch tall) I also put a bowl of water in a identical bowl. 

The pigeons
Both of the pigeons cant fly yet and they dont look injured. They have adult feathers but they both still have little brown feathers or fur sticking out of their necks. They both are also very scared of human contact. They both are also little smaller then adult pigeons. O and they are city pigeons.. I live in Vancouver B.C.

Help.. what am i doing wrong/right and what should i do??? I was thinking of moving them in the garage???? Help please!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Kally and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. Please do bring the youngsters inside where they will be safe from predators. Have a look at this site and see if you can "guesstimate" the age of the pigeons: http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm. They may or may not be old enough to eat and drink on their own. If not, you will have to feed and care for them and ultimately teach them now to fend for themselves. For now, let's try to get an age .. pictures would be helpful if you are able to post a couple for us.

There are many, many threads here on Pigeon-Talk with information on caring for pigeons of all ages .. have a look at the ones in this forum that are marked as "Sticky".

Terry


----------



## Kally (Aug 12, 2005)

*Thanks*

alright i brought them inside and read about basic care of pigeions.. the pigeons look to be about day 23.... i see them drinking by themselfs but i havent seen them eat by themselfs? by day 23 do piegons eat on their own or do i have to feed them?


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

If drinking should start eating soon. Some people say that tapping in the dish with your fingers or a pen should help them learn what pecking is.

Otherwise there are many threads here that explain how to feed them


----------



## Kally (Aug 12, 2005)

*Flying??*

How do i help the two pigeons fly? I left the cardboard box open for a bit when i was on the sundeck and I sat beside it for a while and both of the pigeons were trying to fly. One almost got outside the box but i quickly shut it (sorry if it was a mistake but i got scared that it would fall off the sundeck). Do I need a bigger box? (when the piegon expands its wings it just touches both sides of the box) Do I leave the box open indoor??? help.....how do they learn to fly!!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

If you want to release the birds they need to learn to fly well. You can let them exercise in a room at least a couple of hours a day. It will take a week or two untill they are skilled fliers.
You can put them in a bigger box for the rest of the time so they have enough room to flap their wings and stretch.

Reti


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Kally,

Your concern and compassion for the safety and well being for these babies is to be commended. 

In this forum is indeed a wealth of pigeon information.As earlier suggessted by moderator TAWhatley research the threads that say"sticky" or you can find help in the SEARCH tab at the top of this page.

If you have any questions of concern please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Kally,

Their flying ability just comes naturally. They fledge around 35 days, and a few days before would likely be exercising the wings to get strength in them, then maybe making low level flights a short distance... then, up and flying.

John


----------

